# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Re: Métropole Marseillaise

## atitudeboy

Εχω το THOMSON TG585 v7 και θα ηθελα να ξερω πως μπορω να το κανω να συνδεθει ασυρματα με το Mikrotik WebFig v6.2 ωστε να εχει προσβαση και ο αδερφος μου που μενει κατω απο εμενα τωρα προσωρινα το εχω συνδεσει μεσω καλωδιου και εχει καπως καλυτερο σημα αλλα δεν πιανει σε ολο το σπιτι το ιδιο με αποτελεσμα να σερνεται. Γι αυτο θα ηθελα να τα συνδεσω ασυρματα και να κατεβασω το Mikrotik στο σπιτι του αδερφου μου!!!

----------

